# Looking for catalog recommendations



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

for northern and musky.Had one I used to order from but I can no longer locate.Looking for the heavy duty supplies for ice fishing these critters such as quality leaders,smelt hooks or harnesses,and additional goodies made to enhance the sport to be used in taking fish through the ice.I know theres good ones out there. Any help appreciated!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Rollie and Helen's Musky Shop:

www.muskyshop.com


----------



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

That will work. Thanks much for info!


----------

